# Good Prices for Honey?



## chief (Apr 19, 2005)

Here is what I have decided so far on what to charge for my 2007 honey crop. I thought I would bounce it off you guys and see if I am cheap, expensive, or just right. What I did was go to the posts on this site where people gave their honey prices. I threw out the really high priced ones and really low priced ones and I came up with average prices for each size. I then did a linear interpolation of data and rounded up to the nearest half dollar. Here is what I have . . .

6 oz. (.375 lb) Honey Bears $3.00
8 oz. (.5 lb) Honey Bears $3.50
8 oz. (.5 lb) Honey Jars $3.50
12 oz. (.75 lb) Honey Bears $4.50
16 oz. (1 lb) Honey Bears $5.00
16 oz. (1 lb) Honey Jars $5.00
32 oz. (2 lb) Honey Jars $9.00
80 oz. (5 lb) Honey Jugs $20.00

11 oz. (.6875 lb) 1/2 Pint $4.00
22 oz. (1.375 lb) Pint $6.00
44 oz. (2.75 lb) Quarts $11.00

What do you think?


----------



## Dan Williamson (Apr 6, 2004)

i can't get that much where i am but if you can then go 4 it


----------

